# 07/25 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Who'll Step Up to Challenge the Maharaja



## CJ

*The Coliseum Richmond, VA*​


> WWE Champion Jinder Mahal’s victory over Randy Orton inside the Punjabi Prison at WWE Battleground left fans around the world stunned, as The Great Khali unexpectedly returned to keep The Viper trapped inside the menacing structure. With the WWE Title still in his possession, what lies ahead for The Modern Day Maharaja? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Who will step up to challenge Jinder Mahal?*​


> That Jinder Mahal will do anything to keep the WWE Championship is no surprise. What did shock the WWE Universe at WWE Battleground last Sunday, however, is the Punjabi behemoth who appeared in The Modern Day Maharaja’s corner, ready to help him hang onto that title.
> 
> With The Singh Brothers neutralized and Mahal reeling, Randy Orton looked to be on the verge of his 14th World Championship, until the monstrous Great Khali suddenly arrived. The 7-foot tall, 350-pound giant took matters into his own hands, grabbing Orton by the neck and keeping The Viper trapped in the bamboo cage while Mahal escaped the Punjabi Prison to retain his title.
> 
> It appears that The Great Khali’s shocking interference represented a passing of the torch to Mahal, whose third consecutive victory over Orton is now in the books. How will The Modern Day Maharaja’s reign continue? Will a new challenger step up, or will a venomous Viper be out for vengeance?











*Will AJ Styles continue his pursuit of the United States Championship?*​


> WWE Battleground had more than its share of controversy, including the United States Championship battle between AJ Styles and Kevin Owens. In managing to reverse a submission hold by The Phenomenal One, KO scored a surprise three-count to reclaim his title and, perhaps, the right to once again call himself The New Face of America.
> 
> How will the next chapter in this heated rivalry be written on SmackDown LIVE?











*How will The New Day’s title win change Team Blue’s Tag Team division?*​


> The New Day continued to build on their incredible legacy at WWE Battleground, defeating The Usos in a thrilling contest to capture the SmackDown Tag Team Titles for the first time, and their third overall tandem reign in WWE.
> 
> Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods & Big E have already broken the record for the longest Tag Team Title reign in WWE history. What are they planning to do with their latest turn as champions on Team Blue?











*Who blindsided The Fashion Police?*​


> At WWE Battleground, Breezango were hoping to close the case that has haunted them for weeks. Instead, Tyler Breeze & Fandango may have inadvertently opened the door to a world of unspeakable pain.
> 
> The Ascension seemingly admitted to everything, including trashing The Fashion Police’s station, attacking Breeze and the demise of Tully the toy horse. However, Fandango, a crafty detective for sure, saw right through Konnor & Viktor’s story, as the bruisers had taken the cops’ offer of Eddie Money tickets on the night of Tully’s brutal end. The case seemed to have gone cold once again, until the lights went out in Breezango’s office. They turned back on momentarily to reveal a downed Breeze, and then the room went dark again. When the room lit back up, Fandango was seen unconscious on the floor, being dragged off by an unknown assailant.
> 
> Who’s targeting Breezango? Find out as the investigation continues on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Ace

> WWE Battleground had more than its share of controversy, including the United States Championship battle between AJ Styles and Kevin Owens. In managing to reverse a submission hold by The Phenomenal One, KO scored a surprise three-count to reclaim his title and, perhaps, the right to once again call himself The New Face of America.
> 
> _How will the next chapter in this *heated* rivalry be written on SmackDown LIVE?_


 Fuck off.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

dont care


----------



## Ace

Road Dogg...


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Chrome

> WWE Battleground had more than its share of controversy


Heh, you can say that again.


----------



## The Tempest

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brock

Can't wait for this after how great Battleground was



















































Said no one.

I just don't care tbh. Another week to skip.


----------



## arch.unleash

God damn it this AmericaDown show is depressing. I hope it gets cancelled soon.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

All the list of possible matchups they could have given us for this Summerslam:

AJ vs Orton
AJ vs Nakamura
Cena vs Nakmura
Cena vs AJ
Nakamura vs Owens
Owens vs Orton

But we'd all rather see Jinder vs Cena, Orton vs Khali and Nakamura vs Corbin instead, right???


----------



## Simply Flawless

If they book Orton to feud with Khali i am fucking done. I hope Randy opts for early retirement than get stuck with that pile of garbage. Bang up job Road Dog :leo


----------



## V-Trigger

Fuck off with the KO/AJ rivalry.


----------



## MDevitto




----------



## TD Stinger

Khali is back, Jinder is still champion, Roaddogg is still in charge, Natalya is the #1 contender as opposed to Becky or Charlotte, AJ and Owens is a mess, etc.

I don't know if I can take this anymore. FFS get that title off Jinder. Ugh.


----------



## Ace

Two pages with every post shitting on SD :lmao

To continue the trend...

Fuck SD and Road Dogg.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

To think this fucking brand, despite it being overrated in parts, was the best brand in the company a mere three to six months ago. Now it could actually be argued as the worst going right now and that's included with mediocre ass RAW or painfully awful NXT. 

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## DoubtGin

Can't wait for the Naomi vs Natalya feud for Summerslam to finally kick off :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Still going to watch tonight, even though adding Khali on the Smackdown roster has made it even more difficult to do so.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Dolorian

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


Well, you'll definitely need something stronger than that to get ready for this Punjabi Prison of a show.


----------



## A-C-P

Dolorian said:


> Well, you'll definitely need something stronger than that to get ready for this Punjabi Prison of a show.










:draper2


----------



## DammitChrist

- Is Jinder Mahal finally finished with Randy Orton?
- Why is The Great Khali even back?
- Will AJ Styles recieve a rematch against Kevin Owens for the US title?
- Who attacked Breezango backstage at Battleground?
- Will Shinsuke Nakamura get revenge on Baron Corbin after that finish on the ppv?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Flair Shot

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


I think you're better off making your own moonshine.


----------



## Dolorian

Road Dogg writing/booking tonight's show...


----------



## starsfan24

Yeah I'm gonna pass on this episode


----------



## Flair Shot

The most interesting thing Smackdown has going is the who attacked Breezango storyline. For fuck's sake.









Road Dogg deserves a good ol' addlin


----------



## Strategize

I'm hopeful, maybe SD can bounce back after that awful Batt........








*Nevermind, I think I'll pass thanks.*
:imout


----------



## Flair Shot

Natalya tonight cutting a promo against Naomi.


----------



## wkc_23

#FireRoadDogg


----------



## MDevitto

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


SDLive + Road Dogg and we need something like this:


----------



## redban

I am going to change the channel the minute I see Khali on my TV screen.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Flair Shot said:


> Natalya tonight cutting a promo against Naomi.


:maury

Please WWE at least give us this


----------



## JC00

At least will still got Talking......... Oh wait


----------



## Zidar

I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess this show won't be very good.


----------



## Uptown King

I'm guessing Cena now feuds with Mahal for the WHC.


----------



## Dolorian

Via PWInsider...



Spoiler: SD



-Tonight's we'll find out who Jinder defends his title against at SummerSlam.
-Chad Gable vs. Rusev and Nakamura vs. Baron Corbin are set to both take place tonight.


----------



## LursSallivan

Smackdown has Nattie v. Naomi, likely New Day v. Usos 3, Probably more KO and AJ, and Jinder v. Anyone which will be garbage regardless of the challenger because of the Maharaja. Title scenes looking really weak for Summerslam.


----------



## ironyman

Smackdown is a dumpster fire.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm literally only looking forward to Breezango :lol

After the perfect ending to Raw, SD has no chance of living anywhere close to it lol.


----------



## JC00

Smackdown writers when Becky is brought up


----------



## Crasp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889964116760293376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889965097061363713Bryan & Renee just don't give a fuck lol.


----------



## Headliner

The headline should read, "After a disastrous PPV and one of the worst in recent history, how does WWE offer an effective apology to the WWE universe?"


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889983904739930112

e


----------



## 751161

Headliner said:


> The headline should read, "After a disastrous PPV and one of the worst in recent history, how does WWE offer an effective apology to the WWE universe?"


They literally have backed themselves in to the biggest corner after that PPV. No one cares about the Main Title scene and they brought back Khali of all people, the guy can barely walk.

AJ held the Championship for a few weeks (and they only did it to make house shows seem important) and literally nothing happened and the match vs Owens had no steam and never really got going so the US title scene is dull too. I can't find myself getting excited over a rematch unless it's 10x better. Those guys shouldn't be putting on just 'okay' matches.

The Usos lost the Tag Champs for some reason.

I try to stay optimistic usually, but WWE has an absolute mountain to climb (to say the least) to get people excited for Smackdown again. I realistically don't expect the Main Title scene to get going until Jinder loses it, and that could be ages from now a there holding out for the India tour which is obvious as fuck. Only hope I have is the mid-card and tag divisions get awesome. But even then, I don't know right now with how this past month has gone.


----------



## Arsenal79

Really excited to see whats next for the Maharaja now that he's hopefully done with Orton.

Cena/Jinder for SummerSlam would be awesome. A big time money match!

I want Carmella on my screen too.


----------



## Therapy

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor





MDevitto said:


> SDLive + Road Dogg and we need something like this:


You guys are doing it wrong.


----------



## wkc_23

Time for the Z show.


----------



## Therapy

:lol The Champ not even starting the show...


----------



## Abisial

So glad I didn't buy tickets for this like originally planned, Smackdown has been GARBAGE recently.


----------



## wkc_23

That botched finished that they won't show a replay of again, though.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh look Owens is back in a suit lol.


----------



## Therapy

:lol Not even showing a replay of the finish.. Jesus christ WWE


----------



## Trophies

Crasp said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889964116760293376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889965097061363713Bryan & Renee just don't give a fuck lol.


Bryan trying to bring tout back. :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, at least the AJ chants warm my heart.


----------



## Therapy

Trophies said:


> Bryan trying to bring tout back. :lmao


:lol Tout? That still exists?


----------



## Mango13

AJ :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Finally KO getting mic time, and killing it.


----------



## wkc_23

Big pop AJ is here :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

Tout? That thing still exists? :lol


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Roxinius

Aj over as fuck and them not showing the finish of that match supports that it was a botch


----------



## Mox Girl

Therapy said:


> :lol Tout? That still exists?


Lol snap I said the exact same thing :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13

Jericho :mark: :mark:


----------



## Abisial

FUCK I SHOULD'VE BOUGHT TICKETS


----------



## Therapy

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

JERIGOAT :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Look who's back maaaaan


----------



## Headliner

Jericho the legend :mark:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## TD Stinger

Jericho! Yes! Save us!


----------



## Roxinius

Well sd must know they fucked up lol coming out swinging tonight


----------



## Mra22

OMG!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## the_hound

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HES BACK


----------



## Mox Girl

Jericho!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

WELL FUCK ME SIDEWAYS YESSSS!!


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Lol I legit didn't know Jericho was going to return.


----------



## DammitChrist

YES!!!! Chris Jericho is back :mark: :mark: :woo :woo


----------



## Mordecay

Well if someone can save SD is him :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :jericho2


----------



## SureUmm

Random Jericho returns are so fun now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

CHRIS JERICHO!!!! BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!!!!


----------



## Sonny Crockett

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!111!!


----------



## drougfree

GOAT :mark


----------



## Mox Girl

What a surprise!!! Instantly has made SD more watchable :mark:

What is up with Jericho's hair though? :lol


----------



## Mra22

Was not expecting this :mark: DRINK IT IN MAN!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Y2J! Y2J! Y2J! Drink it in maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## bradatar

Thank you Chris. Thank you for coming to save this shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

What about touring with Fozzy Chris? lmfao


----------



## -XERO-

Abisial said:


> FUCK I SHOULD'VE BOUGHT TICKETS


I could've, I just never want to. lol


----------



## Therapy

AJ Vs Jericho??? PLEASE DOOOO IT!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Y2J IS BACK MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I just screamed like a pre-teen girl when then the Beatles debuted on the Ed Sullivan Show!

Smackdown definitely doesn't suck right now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

A triple threat match between these three would be NUTS!


----------



## Phaedra

I thought he'd be back in November cause his band is still touring. I was wondering why they were talking about Jericho so much on Sunday.


----------



## Mox Girl

OMG I am so happy right now 

I love Jericho so much.


----------



## wkc_23

HE'S BACK :y2j


----------



## Mra22

THE LIST!!!!! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

He's saying the things! He's saying the things!


----------



## the_hound

pla pla mention the copter crash


----------



## Mango13

These 12 minutes of SDL are already 10x better then the entire Battleground PPV


----------



## Abisial

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I could've, I just never want to. lol


Jericho alone would've been worth it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Anyone noticed when it's suppossed to be about KO... he keeps getting overshadowed?

Let's count the people who have been overshadowing KO, while he's been UC or US Champion.

Chris Jericho
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Goldberg
AJ Styles


----------



## GCA-FF

AJ ON THE LIST AGAIN LOL


----------



## Phaedra

I barely know what tout is but I have two hours to figure it out lmao. I'm not missing it.


----------



## Therapy

:mark: :mark: TONIGHT!!


----------



## wkc_23

Ok, Smackdown started out a lot better than I thought it would.


----------



## the_hound

holy fuck i'm staying awake for that

now its gone to shit


----------



## Trophies

Now THIS triple threat :mark


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes! Now that's a main event.


----------



## Mra22

YES!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner

This has potential to be a awesome triple threat.:mark:


----------



## -XERO-

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> CHRIS JERICHO!!!! BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!!!!


YAAAAS!


----------



## Mango13

Ugh, Rematch? no one wants to see this again, even though I really like Nakamura.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Smackdown Live is off to a SMOKIN' start!!!

DAYUUMM!


----------



## SureUmm

Great job opening the show and getting the crowd psyched with Jericho's return and giving them the triple threat tonight when it seemed like it would happen at Summerslam.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Welp. We got a Triple Threat Folks.

Corbin and Nak huh? Well I missed this match at BattleGround so good to see it here.


----------



## the_hound

now its going downhill


----------



## Mox Girl

Thank you for coming back Jericho, now I have a proper reason to watch SD!


----------



## Phaedra

That's bloody good of them to give that to Richmond. 

Oh god ... in one breath give a present, and in the next give a turd. nobody wants corbin and naka, it's not working.


----------



## wkc_23

Finally a lit Smackdown main event. God I can't wait for that match.

Naka and Corbin, not so much:thelist


----------



## Therapy

This is Vinces way of acknowledging Battleground was a complete and utter failure.

No Champ opening the show.. Jinder not even mentioned once and relies on seasoned veterans to pull the ship out of the shit sea..


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn this is the first time i've seen Jericho on WWE with a hair style other than than that rooster hair since before 2007.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Holy shit. Getting Styles rematch out of the way tonight. Aswell as the Nakamura/Corbin match. Maybe Owens and Jericho and Nakamura and Styles for Summerslam? There is hope afterall.


----------



## Trophies

Corbin/Naka again...please be better than Battleground.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm expecting good writing for both RAW and SDL this week.

Well done WWE!


----------



## Mordecay

This show is already better than Battleground


----------



## Roxinius

Please kill this fued already sick of corbin


----------



## Victor Chaos

From Chris Jericho to Nakamura/Corbin. Going from the highest of highs to the lowest of lows.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Anyone noticed when it's suppossed to be about KO... he keeps getting overshadowed?
> 
> Let's count the people who have been overshadowing KO, while he's been UC or US Champion.
> 
> Chris Jericho
> Roman Reigns
> Seth Rollins
> Goldberg
> AJ Styles


Not really. Owens reactions and facial expressions were great throughout the whole thing. Made the segment imo.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Owens, Jericho and Styles fighting over the US Championship when it should be the WWE Championship.

As good as that opening was there's nothing much to look forward to after that.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Great to see Jericho back. :woo

But of course WWE is gonna blow their load by having him, Owens and Styles wrestle for the U.S. Title tonight instead of at SummerSlam. :lol


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Therapy

I'm so tired of Naka's intro.. They need to cut this shit short or actually make him live up to the hype that intro sets people up for..


----------



## Ace

Holy fuck.

Jericho returns and a great main event set up?

They must have put a SOS out to JeriGOAT after Battleground was shat on by fans.


----------



## Mango13

Therapy said:


> I'm so tired of Naka's intro.. They need to cut this shit short or actually make him live up to the hype that intro sets people up for..


It's not his fault hes been booked like complete shit on the main roster.


----------



## SAMCRO

Theres no possible way for a Nakamura/Corbin match to be good, Corbin just doesn't mesh well with Nakmura's style.


----------



## wkc_23

Naka and Corbin don't have that great of chemistry. Not really looking forward to this rematch at all..


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Ugh, this overrated michael jackson impersonator


----------



## the_hound

wtf best strikers in the wwe WTF, nakamura is but corbin just no


----------



## Ace

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Great to see Jericho back. :woo
> 
> But of course WWE is gonna blow their load by having him, Owens and Styles wrestle for the U.S. Title tonight instead of at SummerSlam. :lol


 Owens and AJ probably finish tonight. AJ is not going to face him at Summerslam, unless they end this match in fuckery and set the rematch for Summerslam which will be dumb as fuck.


----------



## Phaedra

In america do you get epilepsy warnings before wwe shows? 

My nephew loves nakamura but he's never seen his entrance, he has to close his eyes cause he's epileptic. I know his entrance is cool but ... yeah. i'm not epileptic but even i feel a fit coming on during his entrance.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Corbin wit dat BOSS theme song!


----------



## Mox Girl

Corbin looking way too smug for a guy who lost by DQ at the PPV lol.


----------



## chops52

SAMCRO said:


> Theres no possible way for a Nakamura/Corbin match to be good, Corbin just doesn't mesh well with Nakmura's style.


What style would Corbin mesh with?


----------



## The High King

Therapy said:


> This is Vinces way of acknowledging Battleground was a complete and utter failure.
> 
> No Champ opening the show.. Jinder not even mentioned once and relies on seasoned veterans to pull the ship out of the shit sea..


I agree but dont see a title change but some typical WWE fuckery that might lead to a Jericho and AJ feud


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Mango13 said:


> It's not his fault hes been booked like complete shit on the main roster.


To be fair, he's not really looking too good in his matches either. Comes across as rather lazy in quite a few.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I was expecting Baron to attack Nakamura because he hasn't let him complete his entrance lately lol!


----------



## TD Stinger

Can this feud just please end tonight, thank you.

Here's my hope for tonight:

AJ wins the belt back tonight. Nakamura wins this match. AJ and Nakamura go at it at Summerslam. Owens and Jericho have one last grudge match at Summerslam.


----------



## Therapy

Phaedra said:


> In america do you get epilepsy warnings before wwe shows?
> 
> My nephew loves nakamura but he's never seen his entrance, he has to close his eyes cause he's epileptic. I know his entrance is cool but ... yeah. i'm not epileptic but even i feel a fit coming on during his entrance.


Nope... America doesn't care about seizures.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

PLEEAAAASE let this be a fued ender. Nakamura needs to move on to AJ for Summerslam and Jericho and Owens can continue their epic rivalry.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If they let these guys shoot fight and just work stiff... this feud could be AWESOME!


----------



## TD Stinger

That sequence they did on the outside was more entertaining than anything in their Battleground match.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm getting really tired of every Nakamura match being Nakamura getting his ass beat the entire match, occasionally coming back with a bit of offense then getting knocked down, then coming back with the win at the end.


----------



## Phaedra

Therapy said:


> Nope... America doesn't care about seizures.


I really don't know why this made me laugh lol. we get a warning at the beginning about flashing images and this message 'some storylines may be unacceptable to some viewers'. It's been quite a relevant message for some time now lol.


----------



## Therapy

Phaedra said:


> I really don't know why this made me laugh lol. we get a warning at the beginning about flashing images and this message 'some storylines may be unacceptable to some viewers'. It's been quite a relevant message for some time now lol.


I know the message you're talking about.. When I watch WWE/UFC PPVs via AceStream it's usually SkySports and they play that disclaimer every single time..


----------



## SAMCRO

God i dread the inevitable Mahal promo with Khali where he cuts the same promo once again he's been cutting since winning the title, then Orton for the 55533033033th time interrupting him and signaling this never ending feud isn't over and we're once again getting it at Summerslam.....


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> That sequence they did on the outside was more entertaining than anything in their Battleground match.


 Just goes to show what they can do but are handcuffed by dumbass agents who don't understand shit.


----------



## wkc_23

Ambrose Girl said:


> Lol snap I said the exact same thing :lol





Y2JHOLLA said:


> PLEEAAAASE let this be a fued ender. Nakamura needs to move on to AJ for Summerslam and Jericho and Owens can continue their epic rivalry.


Nah, they need to wait for that match.

AJ and Nakamura is a WM caliber type match.

Edit: Ambrose girl, didn't mean to quote you as well :lol.. My fault


----------



## Prayer Police

Naks was just prancing into that clothesline


----------



## DammitChrist

Wow, I like how the match picks up DURING the commercial break :lol


----------



## God Movement

Corbin just sucks in the ring. This feud is doing nothing for Nak.


----------



## Therapy

Naka getting offense and actually using his strong style of stiff kicks? WTF?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nakamura needs to win this feud, but Corbin needs to be protected... beyond just having the briefcase. IMHO.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

wkc_23 said:


> Nah, they need to wait for that match.
> 
> AJ and Nakamura is a WM caliber type match.
> 
> Edit: Ambrose girl, didn't mean to quote you as well :lol.. My fault


Agreed, but they would be given more time at Summerslam than at WM.


----------



## TD Stinger

So far a lot better match than at Battleground. Still nothing I would call great but a lot better.


----------



## SAMCRO

Corbin has Deep Six, End Of Days..and thats about it. Dude really needs to expand his moveset, its pretty bad when Roman Reigns has more moves than you do.


----------



## SureUmm

Is this better than their Battleground match? Because this is pretty decent.


----------



## Therapy

HOLY SHIT!! CLEAN WIN!!!


----------



## wkc_23

That match was way better than their Battleground match. Glad there was a clean finish.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Good match!


----------



## Erramayhem89

That match was pretty good imo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

So let me get this right...

They did fuck all at Battleground and are giving away what should have happened on PPV for free?

Fucking STUPID.

This match was decent, but infinitely better than the shit they put on at Battleground.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Welp. Nak Won.


----------



## SureUmm

Lol he wrecked Baron with that knee to the back of the head, that was tight.


----------



## Phaedra

SAMCRO said:


> God i dread the inevitable Mahal promo with Khali where he cuts the same promo once again he's been cutting since winning the title, then Orton for the 55533033033th time interrupting him and signaling this never ending feud isn't over and we're once again getting it at Summerslam.....


I'm dreading the inevitable Wildly overly obnoxiously patriotic Cena coming out to tear India to shreds for good measure after burying every country that isn't America. they've got to stop scripting that shit. lol. 


right, good, enough, no more of naka and corbin. PLEEEAAASSEEE


----------



## Mordecay

Couldn't they just do this in Battleground? Is it that hard?


----------



## Mra22

The MITB winner is a jobber :lol


----------



## Headliner

Please let this disaster of a feud end. This had no business being booked 50/50 and it hurt Nakamura. Fuck Corbin.


----------



## wkc_23

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Agreed, but they would be given more time at Summerslam than at WM.


What about Cena and Nakamura at SS?

But I've got a feeling he's going after Mahal and going for the WWE title.


----------



## SpikeDudley

H


Mordecay said:


> Couldn't they just do this in Battleground? Is it that hard?


I bet they completely revamped their entire plan after that disastrous Battleground PPV


----------



## Prayer Police

Let Khali talk instead of Jinder.


----------



## Therapy

Ace said:


> So let me get this right...
> 
> They did fuck all at Battleground and are giving away what should have happened on PPV for free?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cue John Cena.

If The Maharaja goes over Cena at SummerSlam, he'll be keeping the belt until WM34.


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> Couldn't they just do this in Battleground? Is it that hard?


 For the experienced workers, they should let them plan their own matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

Decent match. Now just let this feud be over and let Naka tear it down with somebody at Summerslam. Cena, Owens, AJ, Orton, Jericho, Zayn, etc. please.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ace said:


> So let me get this right...
> 
> They did fuck all at Battleground and are giving away what should have happened on PPV for free?
> 
> Fucking STUPID.
> 
> This match was decent, but infinitely better than the shit they put on at Battleground.


Same thing happened with Ambrose and Corbin, at WM they had the shittiest match of the night, then on SDL the following week they put on a much better match than their one at the ppv.


----------



## kpenders

Mango13 said:


> Jericho :mark: :mark:


Who's the chick in your sig?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

+1 to Baron for that solid mockery of Nak. :hayden3

That knee strike to the back of Corin's head was sick, though.



the_hound said:


> wtf best strikers in the wwe WTF, nakamura is but corbin just no


In Corbin's defense, he's actually a 2-time Golden Gloves champion.


----------



## wkc_23

Did Road Dogg get fired or something? Cause Smackdown is pretty damn good tonight :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg we're seriously getting Cena vs Mahal at Summerslam aren't we? My god..... Well this might be the first time in my life i'm hoping Cena wins, anything to get the belt off that jobber with the sore throat, yes i'll even take Cena with the belt.


----------



## wkc_23

Dasha could get it :banderas


----------



## Therapy

This is cracking me up. We're 40 minutes into Smackdown and they have yet once to acknowledge Jinder.. The WWE Champ.. His name has not been mentioned a single iota.. 

This is VERY telling..


----------



## Trophies

"the dirty dungeon of the past" :lol


----------



## SureUmm

Do they realize how stupid it looks to have an interviewer walk away with the mic and the sound levels not change at all?


----------



## wkc_23

Nah Naomi, Natayla got a point. That title does look a little ridiculous.


----------



## Phaedra

This girl man, it's like they picked her off the street and said 'hey we need a pretty latina to ask questions can you do that?' and she said 'ummmmm i think so'


----------



## Therapy

:lol Did she just say the "Womens evolution".. :lol


----------



## Headliner

By giving Naomi such a horrible, awful opponent, it tells me Carmella is cashing in at Summerslam. Disgusting.


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh yeah. This is happening.

....So, why the hell did Charlotte not win that match last night?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Women's Division Time!!!


----------



## bradatar

Therapy said:


> This is cracking me up. We're 40 minutes into Smackdown and they have yet once to acknowledge Jinder.. The WWE Champ.. His name has not been mentioned a single iota..
> 
> This is VERY telling..




They talked about him before the last commercial break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SureUmm

I wish Carmella would wear a shirt with my face on it.


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> Did Road Dogg get fired or something? Cause Smackdown is pretty damn good tonight :lol


----------



## JDP2016

Therapy said:


> This is cracking me up. We're 40 minutes into Smackdown and they have yet once to acknowledge Jinder.. The WWE Champ.. His name has not been mentioned a single iota..
> 
> This is VERY telling..


They mentioned him before commercial break.


----------



## The High King

TD Stinger said:


> So far a lot better match than at Battleground. Still nothing I would call great but a lot better.


It was almost impossible to be worse


----------



## wkc_23

Becky should have been the one to win that fatal 5 way match.


----------



## bradatar

Now they have a "competitive friendship" and will always be friends. Well okay then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The High King

women wrestling on smackdown is like the cruiserweights on raw.
Piss time or coffee break


----------



## Therapy

I love when Becky wears the SteamPunk goggles.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Headliner said:


> By giving Naomi such a horrible, awful opponent, it tells me Carmella is cashing in at Summerslam. Disgusting.


Sux her reign has been turrible. 

And other than Charlotte, no one woman on SDL is worthy of the belt right now.

Not even Becky, who has cooled off tremendously!


----------



## Mordecay

Well, this match is gonna suck


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Therapy said:


> I love when Becky wears the SteamPunk goggles.


Me too. I just love her SteamPunk look in general.


----------



## Erramayhem89

SD women's division is worse than the cruiserweights, and both tag divisions combined

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

Therapy said:


> This is cracking me up. We're 40 minutes into Smackdown and they have yet once to acknowledge Jinder.. The WWE Champ.. His name has not been mentioned a single iota..
> 
> This is VERY telling..





bradatar said:


> They talked about him before the last commercial break.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890007122896867328


----------



## SAMCRO

Why has Naomi still got that belt? Can someone answer me that? She was only given it because WM was at her hometown, so why have they still got her with it? Are they aware they aren't in her hometown anymore?


----------



## wkc_23

Tamina=Crickets


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow Tamina how long did it take you to come up with that unique entrance where you just walk out blankly staring?


----------



## TD Stinger

You know, with all the women I'm sure they're going to sign from the Mae Young Classic, I hope both Raw and Smackdown get a boost in the women's division.

Now, SD apparently forgot how to do a Women's feud that doesn't involve 5 people. But at least give me better people than Tamina and Lana.


----------



## Irrelevant

SAMCRO said:


> Why has Naomi still got that belt? Can someone answer me that? She was only given it because WM was at her hometown, so why have they still got her with it? Are they aware they aren't in her hometown anymore?


Cause she's over and they think she's a good champion?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I like Lana but I think she came up from NXT to soon, at Battleground I felt like you could just tell she wasn't as good as the others.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i see they've already had Lana censor her attire....Nobody wants to watch Lana wrestle for wrestling Vince, we just wanna watch her ass in skimpy tights riding up her ass. Now it looks like they got her wearing shorts under her attire...


----------



## TD Stinger

"What's the deal with Tamina and Lana?"

No one knows Tom. No one has had an answer for weeks. Because creative doesn't have an answer. They put them together just because, that's the only explanation there is.


----------



## wkc_23

I love to look at Lana, just not while she's wrestling.


----------



## Therapy

I still can't believe they made Lana an in ring talent. Not many good female managers come down the line and she was one of them.. She just looks silly in wrestling gear


----------



## the_hound

they gave lana shorts


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

TD Stinger said:


> You know, with all the women I'm sure they're going to sign from the Mae Young Classic, I hope both Raw and Smackdown get a boost in the women's division.
> 
> Now, SD apparently forgot how to do a Women's feud that doesn't involve 5 people. But at least give me better people than Tamina and Lana.


Yeah that's what I hope they do with them. Both Divisions really need more people so they should bring some on the main roster.


----------



## Trophies

you can't wrestle chants...ouch.


----------



## Arsenal79

Where is the Maharaja? Where is the Champion? Come on we want Jinder already!


----------



## Irrelevant

Nice to see that Lana's ass isn't out 24/7.


----------



## Mordecay

The longer the Lana's attire gets, the least I am interested in her >


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890010660960161792:batista3


----------



## JDP2016

"You can't wrestle chants?" @ Lana

I guess they do care about the work rate of women.


----------



## wkc_23

Least it was short.


----------



## Arsenal79

LOL yea "you can't wrestle" chants I assume directed at Lana. These people don't want to see Lana wrestle. She should be a manager and arm candy. Everyone doesn't need to wrestle Vince.

Obviously the people are impatiently waiting for the 50th WWE Champion of all time to come out and demand his SummerSlam opponent.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Welp. Becky got another win. Granted it was a Tag Match but still a win.


----------



## Trophies

I wonder when they'll quit this Lana wrestling experiment.


----------



## Phaedra

och, she's trying.


----------



## wkc_23

Lana corpsing.

SEND FOR THE MAN.


----------



## Trophies

Tamina is kind of sexy when she's mad.


----------



## JDP2016

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Welp. Becky got another win. Granted it was a Tag Match but still a win.


IKR? Her first win since........... last week.


----------



## Headliner

So Lana will be the sympathy babyface.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Lana is so terrible. She seemed scared to take that boot from Charlotte.


----------



## SureUmm

Tamina is so bad that it makes me slightly angry to watch her perform.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok seriously, just put Lana back with Rusev. They've already made her look like a chump in the month she's been wrestling on the main roster. She's not that good in the ring. She has zero credibility. She makes no impact in this division. Put her in the role she excelled.


----------



## wkc_23

Wonder who is gonna answer the challenge of Mahal


----------



## Mra22

Please bury jobber mahal Cena


----------



## SovereignVA

Gee I wonder who Mahal's opponent will be.

*In any weatha I'm neva betta yo boi's so hot!*


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Smackdown was going good up until that match.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i wish the ratings would fucking plummet as soon as Mahal's music hits, i wish everyone in the arena would stand up and just walk out, that might put a stop to his god awful title reign and push.


----------



## bradatar

Would love to watch Khali lift Jawn up and rip him in half during this segment. Nah. Cena taking all 4 out. Call the Undertaker because the burial of the Indians begins tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos

So every female has a storyline except for Charlotte Becky. SMH.


----------



## Mra22

SovereignVA said:


> Gee I wonder who Mahal's opponent will be.
> 
> *In any weatha I'm neva betta yo boi's so hot!*


I hope so, Mahal deserves a good burial


----------



## the_hound

i feel sorry for lana, shes been put out there while shes green as soose shit, she went from actress in tv and films to a manager / valet and then dumped into a wrestling role because eva fucked off.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

JDP2016 said:


> IKR? Her first win since........... last week.


Yeah I know but it's not often we see her win period so It's nice to see her get a couple of wins in a row lol. 

As a Becky fan it's about the little victories.


----------



## Phaedra

SureUmm said:


> Tamina is so bad that it makes me slightly angry to watch her perform.


I have way way way more of a problem with Tamina being god awful as opposed to Lana who is trying, visibly trying and really wants it. She's putting herself out there knowing she can't hang but she wants to. 

How long has Tamina been doing this for? :hmmm


----------



## Nolo King

Awesome Smackdown so far.

Eagerly anticipating to see who will fall to the colossus that is Jinder..


----------



## The High King

I hope its cena and jinder mainly because i hate both of them and if they are in feud then others will be safe from their shit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Therapy said:


> I love when Becky wears the SteamPunk goggles.


I actually bought a pair soon after she debuted on the main roster. :sk

They're a surprisingly useful substitute for sunglasses down here in Florida. :lol


----------



## -XERO-

SovereignVA said:


> Gee I wonder who Mahal's opponent will be.
> 
> *In any weatha I'm neva betta yo boi's so hot!*


----------



## Phaedra

HAHAHAHA, are we all dreading it being Cena cause promos and at the same time hoping it is cause he's gonna bury Jinder? lol, this forum hahahaha .


----------



## redban

Imagine Orton comes out to answer Jinder's demand for a Summerslam opponent


----------



## SAMCRO

Hope Cena turns the bury mode up to 10 with Mahal and just hits an AA right off the bat at Summerslam and sends that jobber back to losing to Mojo every week.


----------



## Prayer Police

Tap-a-mania is runnin' wild!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

Only thing that was pretty cool about the punjabi orison was one of the singh brother going through the table.


----------



## Ace

No one wants a recap FFS....

Use your damn time wisely FGS.


----------



## bradatar

I want Gable to get fed to Jinder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Summerslam "Writing Is On The Wall", sponsored by Cricket.

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## TD Stinger

Randy doesn't look to have a new opponent lined up so I could see them doing a 3 way with Orton, Cena, and Mahal.

Or they could do Orton vs. Khali............oh please God no.


----------



## Trophies

Cena takes the title from Jinder...Rusev takes the title from Cena. 

Please.


----------



## wkc_23

redban said:


> Imagine Orton comes out to answer Jinder's demand for a Summerslam opponent


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Therapy

Gee, I wonder if Jinder will cut the same promo as he did

Last week
And the week before that
And the week before that
And the week before that
And the week before that
And the week before that
And the week before that
And the week before that
And the week before that


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Phaedra said:


> HAHAHAHA, are we all dreading it being Cena cause promos and at the same time hoping it is cause he's gonna bury Jinder? lol, this forum hahahaha .


NOPE!

I support Jinder and hope he beats Cena clean.

Keep ME out of YOUR ALL!


----------



## The High King

we still got a boring orton promo to come
the shitty new day as well
and the awful jinder and cena

the only plusses is the triple threat and hopefully breezango


----------



## TD Stinger

wkc_23 said:


> Only thing that was pretty cool about the punjabi orison was one of the singh brother going through the table.


God Bless the Singh Brothers. They are the only thing about Jinder's whole reign that has been somewhat entertaining.


----------



## SureUmm

Oh my god this ominous Indian soundtrack music, pure ear rape.


----------



## Trophies

Singh brothers still in coma's.


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh please god just let that Khali return have been a one time only thing at the ppv and he's not gonna be with Jinder every week.... I know wishful thinking.


----------



## Roxinius

Fucking crickets


----------



## Phaedra

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> NOPE!
> 
> I support Jinder and hope he beats Cena clean.
> 
> Keep ME out of YOUR ALL!


hehehe, you're in the former category then lol. I'll keep you out of my ALL lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Therapy said:


> Gee, I wonder if Jinder will cut the same promo as he did
> 
> Last week
> And the week before that
> And the week before that
> And the week before that
> And the week before that
> And the week before that
> And the week before that
> And the week before that
> And the week before that


And like every other promo, he'll lose his voice by the end.

And JBL "no one has grown more into that championship than Jinder Mahal."

Bitch please.


----------



## Prayer Police

Oh shit! Aladin's carpet ride!!!!


----------



## The High King

SureUmm said:


> Oh my god this ominous Indian soundtrack music, pure ear rape.


Except its not really Indian music,

This is wwe creative version of whats Indians listen to.
WWE creative are consistent though, they are out of touch in every continent


----------



## Mra22

Monotone Mahal to repeat the same crap over and over. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO

People stop booing, just give this jobber silence, that sends a better message, booing him only helps him at being over as a heel.


----------



## wkc_23

Jinder needs to put some bass to his voice. Can barley hear dude.


----------



## JDP2016

I can barely hear this dude.


----------



## Headliner

This feels like "We don't want you as WWE Champion heat" but Vince and the gang are too stupid to understand that. It's all about that India money.


----------



## Mra22

This jobber is getting well deserved what chants


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## The High King

indian bray wyatt,
promo, repeat promo, repeat


----------



## Abisial

Ok he said John Cena, so hopefully it's not hi- 

Oh fuck me


----------



## Trophies

Jinder seems a bit mellow...like he's been told Cena is about to bury him. :lol


----------



## Phaedra




----------



## bradatar

The hero we never knew we needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

There's SD's main event for Summerslam :lmao


----------



## the_hound

theres a shocker but we all know here comes khali and on that final note, night night


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, we all knew this was coming. Please John, cut all the fluff laced promos you want. Just save us from Jinder


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I hope Rusev beats Cena's ass till it's black and blue, tonight.


----------



## SureUmm

Here comes Cena to roast the easiest, least equipped of all targets.


----------



## Mra22

THANK YOU CENA!!!! PLEASE BURY THIS IDIOT :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Of course :eyeroll


----------



## Jokerface17

I've never wanted Cena to break Flairs record until this moment


----------



## SAMCRO

Cena please just bury this jobber into the ground.


----------



## redban

Look at Jinder in the ring with Cena -- dude looks just as legit and credible. He's come such a long way in these few months.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

After Cena's pop, Jericho's is still the loudest of the night!


----------



## God Movement

:ha

Jinder to beat Cena at Summerslam.

Cena is a jobber at Summerslam.


----------



## Ace

EVERYONE chanting for Cena :lmao


----------



## SureUmm

Trophies said:


> Jinder seems a bit mellow...like he's been told Cena is about to bury him. :lol


Don't worry, I'm sure Cena will tell Jinder to hit him with his best shot, knowing that said best shot is worth precisely dick.


----------



## The High King

Ace said:


> There's SD's main event for Summerslam :lmao


nothing funny about it, depressing actually


----------



## moss

jinder will go over


----------



## -XERO-

Prayer Police said:


> Oh shit! Aladin's carpet ride!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

Cena getting cheers :lol

That's when you know it's bad for Jinder.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

APPLEDOOOOO!!!

Amazing how Jinder's so shitty that even John Boy is getting a decent reception. :hayden3


----------



## Prayer Police

Doo doo doo doooooooooooo!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Well Vince has finally found a way for me to cheer for Cena and hope he gets the win, props Vince.


----------



## Therapy

Oh shit.. Cena already digging in deep


----------



## DGenerationMC

Before ya know it, WWE commentary will be calling fans who boo Cena traitors of the US government.

Off to the no-fly list with ya! :cena


----------



## Phaedra

thank you for this Max


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

So many of you guys were right about Cena coming out lol!


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

Jinders reign now officially has an end date, and Baron Corbin has his cash in date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jokerface17

Super cena


----------



## The High King

cena a 40 year old man dressing like an autistic teenager thinking he is hip.


----------



## SureUmm

The High King said:


> Except its not really Indian music,
> 
> This is wwe creative version of whats Indians listen to.
> WWE creative are consistent though, they are out of touch in every continent


I know, it's WWE's vision of "evil Indian" music. Real Indian music is pretty cool.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cena to do the honors for Jinder at SS!


----------



## Therapy

:lol He actually said "Super Cena"


----------



## Marcos 25063

Oh no, Cena is going to lose to Jinder fpalm


----------



## Trophies

Super Cena is showing up at Summerslam :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

"You're facing super cena"


RIP Jinder.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ugh... Super Cena.... FFS!

FOR FUGGS SAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn you Cena!!!!!!!


----------



## TD_DDT

Cena is a boss.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not that I care but I wonder where Randy goes next.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Oh fuck, he called himself Super Cena. :sodone

R.I.P. in peace, Jinder.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol oh shit John literally said he's gonna be super Cena at Summerslam :lmao please be true, just hit two moves and pin him at Summersalm.


----------



## Jokerface17

TD Stinger said:


> Not that I care but I wonder where Randy goes next.


Khali


----------



## Roxinius

That may have been cenas best promo in years


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Well, enjoy your reign while it last, Mahal. Super Cena's coming for you.


----------



## Ace

Holy fuck Jinder wasn't even worth the time to bury.

2 mins to say he was going to face him at Summerslam and that was that :lmao


----------



## bradatar

Fuck they're going to add Orton..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016

The High King said:


> cena a 40 year old man dressing like an autistic teenager thinking he is hip.


A man that old should not wear colors that bright.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Y'all are delusional if you think they are giving Cena his seventeenth and record breaking champion reign over someone like Jinder Mahal.

Mahal wins clean. Not happy about it but that's what's gonna happen


----------



## deepelemblues

a wild daniel bryan appeared!


----------



## wkc_23

Nakamura and Cena on free fucking TV?!

HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## Roxinius

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## SAMCRO

Really Bryan? Then why was it when he returned last time he claimed he gets title matches cause he's Cena and he got it?


----------



## Trophies

Cena vs Nakamura next week...whoa


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wait, didn't Cena come back and demand a WWE Title match for Royal Rumble... and get it handed to him?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Well, Bryan, where were you guys when Cena came back and just got a shot against Styles for the WWE title without earning it?


----------



## DGenerationMC

God help us all.


----------



## Mra22

Cena vs Nakamura? :O


----------



## TD Stinger

Here on Smackdown, opportunities are earned:

Except when Cena got a title match at No Mercy without earning it. And when he got a title shot at Royal Rumble for no reason.


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena gave Bryan a look like;

"Wait, you mean I actually have to have like a........like a #1 contender's match!?"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

No way that match happens!

Corbin will interfere somehow.


----------



## Headliner

NO NO NO NO NO NO FUCKING NO NO FUCKING NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO 

Btw why kill this match off on SD?


----------



## JC00

Already feeding Nakamura to Cena?


----------



## Marcos 25063

ON FREE TV??!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The High King

SureUmm said:


> I know, it's WWE's vision of "evil Indian" music. Real Indian music is pretty cool.


Thats right, I worked in an Indian restaurant years back and feel in love with a lot of the tunes


----------



## Jokerface17

Let's go with shinsuke so they can get it over with and he can go back to putting on 5* matches in New Japan


----------



## SureUmm

Nakamura vs. Cena on free TV....they crazy.


----------



## Mordecay

Giving Nakamura vs Cena on free tv, Vince has lost it


----------



## Ace

Nakamura vs Cena on a fucking SD? :lmao


----------



## Therapy

Mra22 said:


> Cena vs Nakamura? :O


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Nakamura vs. Cena on free tv. Typical WWE, but can't wait for it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Cena vs. Nakamura! I mean, awesome.

But giving it away on free TV for the first time ever? Why!?


----------



## redban

Unnecessary, I think. 

Even if you end Cena vs Nakamura as a no-contest or DQ, you just killed the allure of the match. 

Just let Cena have the match with Jinder, and save Cena vs Nakamura for a PPV.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Nakamura/Cena on SD Live?

I mean, I won't complain about not having to get the Network to see that, but wow... guess Vince doesn't see that as a big money match then.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why the fuck is Tye forever linked with Aiden English now? Is there just no other jobber for him to beat? Its like there stuck in this never ending series of squash matches and this under the radar feud.


----------



## Phaedra

okay I have faith that Naka v Cena will be a barnstormer.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Screw saving it for a big ppv let's give it away for free on smack down, smh


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> Giving Nakamura vs Cena on free tv, Vince has lost it


 No doubt Corbin and Jinder will fuck it up, but they shouldn't touch till PPV so it remains special...


----------



## SpikeDudley

There's not really a difference between PPV and free tv anymore with the network


----------



## wkc_23

Baron Corbin has to be interfering. Can't see either of those two losing, on free tv.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jokerface17 said:


> Khali


That's what I'm dreading. That they will actually make that a Summerslam match. Dear God save us.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The Sinner show actually looks pretty interesting, I might have to watch it.


----------



## bradatar

Jobbers in a tag match sweeeet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The High King

SureUmm said:


> Nakamura jobbing to. Cena on free TV....they crazy.


I fixed that for you bud


----------



## Therapy

SpikeDudley said:


> There's not really a difference between PPV and free tv anymore with the network


Except WWE want people to pay for the Network.

Why pay for it when Battleground was rubbish and Smackdown is what the PPV should have been?

Then giving Naka and Cena away on TV?

Why pay for the Network?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Nakamura vs Cena should be awesome to see!


----------



## Headliner

Even if Nakamura beats Cena, Mahal's not losing the WWE title anytime soon so why put Nakamura in that predicament? He needs wins. Not bullshit excuses for why he lost.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## SAMCRO

I might actually want Orton vs Khali at Summerslam just to see how horribly shitty it can get, it could be like watching a car wreck, also it'll be hilarious watching Khali try and move around the ring and take a bump.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

KO vs Shane at Survivor Series.


----------



## TD Stinger

You know I hate Smackdown giving away a big match on free TV but screw it. At least now I can get invested in Smackdown which I haven't been able to do in months.

Side note, I really want to see Owens vs. Shane in a street fight somewhere down the line.


----------



## Therapy

The MAAAAAAALE PAAATTTERN BALDDDDNESSS


----------



## Mordecay

KO, you are talking to the man who survived an helicopter emergency landing and didn't even blink, I would be careful


----------



## Jokerface17

SAMCRO said:


> I might actually want Orton vs Khali at Summerslam just to see how horribly shitty it can get, it could be like watching a car wreck, also it'll be hilarious watching Khali try and move around the ring and take a bump.


Worst RKO ever?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Who's teaming up with Sami?

EDIT: Oh duh, lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## TD Stinger

Will never be a big Mike Kanellis fan but screw it, I love this theme.


----------



## -XERO-

Hmmmm....


----------



## DGenerationMC

Still waiting for that Huey Lewis cameo on SD Live.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Aiden's singing + The Kanellis' theme = :trips9



Ace said:


> Owens and AJ probably finish tonight. AJ is not going to face him at Summerslam, unless they end this match in fuckery and set the rematch for Summerslam which will be dumb as fuck.


I'm down with Styles failing to regain the belt *only* if it means that he gets reinserted into the WWE Title picture.


----------



## Headliner

No Usos or New Day tonight.:no:


----------



## Mra22

Why are we having this match? Mike Kanellis and Aiden suck


----------



## God Movement

Sami has grown on me. Crazy how he hasn't even had a midcard title reign yet.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jokerface17 said:


> Worst RKO ever?


Lol it would be hilarious seeing Khali attempt to take an RKO.


----------



## redban

9:19, and I'm sure New Day has to appear before the main event .

That means no Mojo Rawley again :sad:


----------



## validreasoning

Mordecay said:


> Giving Nakamura vs Cena on free tv, Vince has lost it


Over the past 20 years we got given on free tv
* Undertaker vs Austin
* HHH vs rock
* Austin vs rock
* Lesnar vs Kurt angle
* Hulk Hogan vs Lesnar
* Orton vs Batista
* Cm punk vs Cena


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Don't worry, Cena VS Nakamura won't take place. Corbin will beat down Nak before "the bell rings", and it's gonna be RematchMania at Summerslam.

Jinder beating Cena I would actually enjoy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Road Dog feeling desperate as fuck giving away these matches on TV. This guy in this position in the company needs to be Old Yeller'd pronto.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


> Will never be a big Mike Kanellis fan but screw it, I love this theme.


Eh, would've been better if Huey Lewis sang it.















Do you like Huey Lewis and The News?


----------



## Jokerface17

Headliner said:


> No Usos or New Day tonight.:no:


They have to try and save their asses from that shit show Sunday night.


----------



## Mra22

Headliner said:


> No New Day tonight.


Best thing ever, can't stand those idiots


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Sami could get a lady to come out with him to help him with Maria. I wonder who they could pick?


----------



## Arsenal79

It's only fair that John Cena should earn his opportunity. He needs to prove he is worthy of facing the champ. I still expect Jinder/Cena to main event SummerSlam. Hopefully they put the beat down on Cena next week.


----------



## KLooking1990

Is Cenas gimmick to burry people now? Jesus he seriously is hindering the jinder


----------



## SureUmm

Kanellis with shocking disrespect towards Dana Brooke by stealing her finisher.


----------



## Phaedra

This SD needs the Fashion PoPo


----------



## Therapy

I may be drunk but correct me if I'm wrong.


But... Didn't the WWE Tag Team Titles change at Battleground?? Why in gods name are they not on the show?? And we get this shit match instead?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Great to see Tye finally get some TV time again. Now if only they'd build him up as a contender for the U.S. Title.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I wonder who has less body fat between Aiden English and Finn Balor?


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> No Usos or New Day tonight.:no:


:fuckthis

Gonna listen to some Jones-Dillinger to feel better. lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Where the fuck is Rusev?

/sigh


----------



## Arsenal79

BTW Jinder is such an amazing heel that he got John Cena a pure babyface reaction for the first time in over 10 years!


----------



## wkc_23

ShowStopper said:


> Road Dog feeling desperate as fuck giving away these matches on TV. This guy needs to be Old Yeller'd pronto.


He must have let those "Fire Road Dogg" tweets get to him.


----------



## Mango13

kpenders said:


> Who's the chick in your sig?


Charly Caruso on left and Mandy Rose on right.


----------



## TD Stinger

DGenerationMC said:


> Eh, would've been better if Huey Lewis sang it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Huey Lewis and The News?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mra22 said:


> Best thing ever, can't stand those idiots


Can't stand that lump of coal in your sig.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Great to see Tye finally get some TV time again. *Now if only they'd build him up as a contender for the U.S. Title.*


Yes Please.


----------



## Ham and Egger

am I the only one seeing commercials while SD is playing on a small screen?


----------



## wkc_23

Arsenal79 said:


> BTW Jinder is such an amazing heel that he got John Cena a pure babyface reaction for the first time in over 10 years!


It's honestly because no one wants Jinder as the WWE Champion :lol


----------



## shutupchico

haven't seen kanellis before, and i'm only watch him through an eigth of my screen, but he seems to be a pretty good talent.


----------



## Mox Girl

Tye and Sami as a team, I like it (Y)


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

#ShootTheDogg


----------



## wkc_23

Ham and Egger said:


> am I the only one seeing commercials while SD is playing on a small screen?


Nope, that's the PIP. They've been doing that for a while now.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Arsenal79 said:


> It's only fair that John Cena should earn his opportunity. He needs to prove he is worthy of facing the champ. I still expect Jinder/Cena to main event SummerSlam. Hopefully they put the beat down on Cena next week.


Nah, the fatal 4 way on Raw will main event. Cole said it himself.


----------



## wkc_23

Mike Kanellis is a jobber :HA


----------



## The High King

wkc_23 said:


> It's honestly because no one wants Jinder as the WWE Champion :lol


sooner jinder than cena myself


----------



## Headliner

Well I spoke too soon about New Day/Usos.


----------



## JDP2016

Mike Kanellis pinned again? This dude ain't gonna last long.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow they're seriously burying Mike aren't they? I mean if Sami Zayn has beaten you twice in the same week you're done. Don't even know why they wanted to sign him if this was all they had planned for him.


----------



## Therapy

Oh finally.. The tag belts are acknowledged in the "hurry this shit up we have a main event to get to" spot..


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, didn't take long to turn Mike into a job guy. Don't really mind though, much prefer Zayn and Dillinger get somewhat of a push
@Headliner, calm down. Your boys should be out next.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Managed to find time to squeeze New Day in.


----------



## wkc_23

Usually Smackdown be dragging but where it's been pretty good tonight, time has flown by.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Would've much preferred seeing Dillinger nab the win for his team, but then again, wins and losses mean fuck all regardless, right Road Dogg? :serious:



@Headliner : The New Day are up next, so expect those thuggish and ruggish Usos to crash their celebration. :yoshi


----------



## Fartmonkey88

Corbin going to attack Naka and Cena going to get jumped by jinder peeps


----------



## V-Trigger

Mike Bennett is such a geek lmao.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mike is getting BURIED. holy shit, give them a chance.


----------



## Jokerface17

The High King said:


> sooner jinder than cena myself


I'd rather Cena go on a sammartino like reign for the rest of his career than have Jinder win another match in my life.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Where the fuck is gable


----------



## SureUmm

shutupchico said:


> haven't seen kanellis before, and i'm only watch him through an eigth of my screen, but he seems to be a pretty good talent.


If nothing else, he's worked with a lot of the top indy guys so he can work that style.


----------



## Ace

Oh fuck off, another rushed 10 min main event? fpalm

Stop squeezing everyone onto the fucking show :MAD


----------



## The High King

no breezngo
no harper or rowan
no usos


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> Well I spoke too soon about New Day/Usos.


----------



## SureUmm

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Where the fuck is gable





The High King said:


> no breezngo no harper or rowan
> no usos





Ace said:


> Oh fuck off, another rushed 10 min main event? fpalm
> 
> Stop squeezing everyone onto the fucking show :Mad


:hmmm
:harper


----------



## V-Trigger

shutupchico said:


> haven't seen kanellis before, and i'm only watch him through an eigth of my screen, but he seems to be a pretty good talent.


No.


----------



## Fartmonkey88

Mike they only wanted your wife bro


----------



## Victor Chaos

SAMCRO said:


> Wow they're seriously burying Mike aren't they? I mean if Sami Zayn has beaten you twice in the same week you're done.* Don't even know why they wanted to sign him if this was all they had planned for him*.


I guess because they didn't want anybody else to sign him.


----------



## wkc_23

Usos whooping dat ass :mark:


----------



## Therapy

fpalm This fucking feud is continuing?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh Shit! The Uso's Beating that ass!


----------



## redban

The High King said:


> no breezngo
> no harper or rowan
> no usos


No Rusev
No Mojo Rawley

Just shows how loaded the roster is; they can't fit everyone in 2 hours.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Usos cutting off New Day. Thank goodness.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jokerface17 said:


> I'd rather Cena go on a sammartino like reign for the rest of his career than have Jinder win another match in my life.


Yeah i agree, at least Cena can talk, can occasionally put on a good match and doesn't wrestle as if he's got a bored jammed up his ass.


----------



## Mox Girl

That's the first time I've seen New Day get jumped during their intro.


----------



## Mra22

Yes! Beat the crap out of these geeks :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

do the usos have a third man?


----------



## SureUmm

I want the Usos to start shooting people I know it will never happen but it would be awesome


----------



## Headliner

My boys putting in work. :rusevyes


----------



## JDP2016

I guess Xavier won't be uploading and UPUPDOWNDOWN videos tonight.


----------



## shutupchico

kofi made that bump look legit as fuck


----------



## V-Trigger

Therapy said:


> fpalm This fucking feud is continuing?


What do you expect? they only have like 3 teams.


----------



## -XERO-

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Looks like The Usos were really "in the mood to fight to that Crunk Muzik"!


----------



## Headliner

Ham and Egger said:


> do the usos have a third man?


They have a brother that look just like them but he not into wrestling.


----------



## moss

thank the lord no new day promo


----------



## TD Stinger

Therapy said:


> fpalm This fucking feud is continuing?


Why not. It's been one of the only good things about SD the last couple months and after their match at Battleground, I want to see more.


----------



## Mra22

Dang Renee :clap


----------



## wkc_23

That weird ass look Renee gave Nakamira whn he said "cause you can't see me" :ti


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

wkc_23 said:


> Mike Kanellis is a jobber :HA


Look at him, what else would he be?
He's Maria's insignificant other.


----------



## Therapy

:lol It's not even a fucking jacket anymore.. It's just a scarf of lights


----------



## SureUmm

V-Trigger said:


> What do you expect? they only have like 3 teams.


Their feud wont' end in my Universe mode either. They've feuded for 6 months and the Usos have turned 3 times.


----------



## Mra22

Love the scarf Chris :lol


----------



## Jokerface17

Can we just push Big E now? 

Oh hey let's push Jinder who fucking JOBBED the week before becoming #1 contender

Let's give Corbin the money in the bank

Let's put Nak/Cena on a random Smackdown 

This fucking company.


----------



## Phaedra

Therapy said:


> :lol It's not even a fucking jacket anymore.. It's just a scarf of lights


do not diss the scarf of eternal lights lol.

but boo no fashion popo *insert sad face here*


----------



## TD Stinger

Headliner said:


> They have a brother that look just like them but he not into wrestling.


I mean they got like a million cousins. I'm sure they could get one of them. Hell, I think one of them was in the CWC last year.


----------



## Mox Girl

Man I've missed Jericho so much, the GOAT.


----------



## SAMCRO

God how is Cena vs Nakamura a dream match? A dream match is Sting vs Undertaker, Stone Cold vs CM Punk, AJ Styles vs Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle vs Kenny Omega. Thats shit i consider dream matches, no one anywhere at any point in time has said "Ya know i'd love to see John Cena vs Shinsuke Nakamura" so no its not a dream match.


----------



## JDP2016

Jericho would make a great Christmas ornament.


----------



## Mra22

Entrances without pyros feel really weird.


----------



## The High King

SureUmm said:


> I want the Usos to start shooting people I know it will never happen but it would be awesome


and they start with the creative team


----------



## wkc_23

I'm pretty certain they say "One of the biggest main events in Smackdown history" every week.


----------



## Jokerface17

SAMCRO said:


> God how is Cena vs Nakamura a dream match? A dream match is Sting vs Undertaker, Stone Cold vs CM Punk, Kurt Angle vs Kenny Omega. Thats shit i consider dream matches, no one anywhere at any point in time has said "Ya know i'd love to see John Cena vs Shinsuke Nakamura" so no its not a dream match.


Because "the king of strong style" was such an over gimmick in NJPW and him and styles put on an absolute classic st Wrestle Kingdom 10. 
Nak was what I would consider the Randy Orton of New Japan


----------



## wkc_23

Code:







The High King said:


> and they start with the creative team


Start with Road Dogg


----------



## -XERO-

Ham and Egger said:


> do the usos have a third man?


*Papa 'Keesh!?*


----------



## Therapy

wkc_23 said:


> I'm pretty certain they say "One of the biggest main events in Smackdown history" every week.


----------



## SAMCRO

Come on AJ at some point please wear a black and blue version of that attire.


----------



## wkc_23

Wished there was no commercials in this match :vincecry


----------



## Headliner

Sometimes Owens looks like he lost weight, other times he looks fat as fuck. Does it have something to do with his tights under his t-shirt?


----------



## PraXitude

Two things must be true... 1) Ratings must be shit so they brought back Y2J (which is fine, he's one of the GOAT) and 2) Jericho went to a lot of buffets the last 2 months


----------



## -XERO-

JDP2016 said:


> I guess Xavier won't be uploading and UPUPDOWNDOWN videos tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

Now that was a cool spot.


----------



## wkc_23

Commercial fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LIONSAULT!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck did they decide to stop doing the PIP when the best match of the night is on?


----------



## moss

these commercials take me completely out of the match


----------



## Mox Girl

I just saw an ad for some TV show parodying the Tour de France and John Cena's in it. I had no idea the show existed :lol


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> They have a brother that look just like them but he not into wrestling.


A 4-Man Uso Clan!


----------



## Therapy

Is it just me, or is the fact Jericho is growing his hair out again make him look even younger? He's 46 but the long(ish) hair is giving me shades his earlier years in WWE when he first dropped the qwirky lionhart gimmick and cut his hair mid length..


----------



## wkc_23

Chris 'dad bod' Jerigoat


----------



## TD Stinger

That 450 will always be a thing of beauty.


----------



## wkc_23

Great match


----------



## Victor Chaos

Get a new finisher Jericho.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

This match :mark:

Shame they have to rush it though due to the stupid time constraints.


----------



## Mra22

PraXitude said:


> Two things must be true... 1) Ratings must be shit so they brought back Y2J (which is fine, he's one of the GOAT) and 2) Jericho went to a lot of buffets the last 2 months


Jericho is eating good man!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay

This match is awesome


----------



## TD Stinger

This fucking match!


----------



## wkc_23

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

:mark: :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

THIS is the SDLive I remember!

None of that Jinder Mahal/Rusev foreign heel shit.


----------



## JDP2016

This may save Smackdown.


----------



## TD Stinger

God that AJ bump was sick!


----------



## wkc_23

I thought it was over after that pop up powerbomb. This is match is too good.


----------



## Phaedra

HE DEAD


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol holy fuck whens the last time someone kicked out of the pop up powerbomb?


----------



## Mra22

This match :clap


----------



## Therapy

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


>












Well, you're not terribly important to me then.


----------



## deepelemblues

dad bod kicks out


----------



## Headliner

I can't. :lmao:lmao:sodone


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

STYLES WINS! STYLES WINS! STYLES WINS! :dance

2-TIME U.S. CHAMP, BAYBAY! :WOO


----------



## JC00

Sasha should hit up Owens for some pointers on the frog splash


----------



## JDP2016

Now that is a frog splash, Sasha Banks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another US Title change. HOT Potato the shit out of that worthless title.

SD is soooo bad right now.


----------



## wkc_23

Jericho comes back... Takes the pin. Vintage Jericho :HA


----------



## TD Stinger

The constant title changes are dumb but screw it, that match as great.


----------



## SAMCRO

WHAT?!? lol what the fuck? The hot potatoing is real.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Shame Jericho got pinned his first match back, but still good match.


----------



## Mra22

So Jericho loses on his return? fpalm Also looks like that ending on Sunday was definitely botched.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Owens reaction is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Mordecay

That match deserves more stars than the whole Battleground combined minues the opener


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jericho's the most over guy on SD so they job him right away.

:lol


----------



## bradatar

ShowStopper said:


> Another US Title change. HOT Potato the shit out of that worthless title.
> 
> SD is soooo bad right now.




Sunday was a botch remember?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

deepelemblues said:


> dad bod kicks out


Let's grill out, maaaaaaaannn.


----------



## The High King

I have no problem with the title being a 'hot potato'.

Same people complaining are the ones wanting jinder to drop it


----------



## wkc_23

ShowStopper said:


> Another US Title change. HOT Potato the shit out of that worthless title.
> 
> SD is soooo bad right now.


Bruh, that's because they botched the finish at Battleground. KO wasn't suppose to win the title. That's why this match happened.


----------



## deepelemblues

it's not fair :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

bradatar said:


> Sunday was a botch remember?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure do. Doesn't change the hot-potatoing, though. Could've switched it at SS.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Jericho deserves better tbh.


----------



## wkc_23

Smackdown about to be damn fucking good next week.


----------



## TD Stinger

Great Owens promo. For the first time in months things happened on SD.


----------



## Mra22

So, I guess Jericho is done again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

wkc_23 said:


> Bruh, that's because they botched the finish at Battleground. KO wasn't suppose to win the title. That's why this match happened.


I'm well aware. Then, the title change at MSG was pointless, too.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890028236066783232


----------



## deepelemblues

ShowStopper said:


> I'm well aware. Then, the title change at MSG was pointless, too.


it's all pointless 

become a wwe nihilist :trump2


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Ok, Smackdown's got me a bit more excited next week because Jericho is now back and Cena/Nakamura happening.


----------



## Ace

So the finish for Battleground was botched?

Great TV match though *** 3/4

Next weeks show looks stacked with Nakamura vs Cena and AJ vs KO.


----------



## The High King

this is where we miss talking smack


----------



## Mox Girl

I hate it when they hot potato titles but I guess this is to fix the mistake from Battleground so I'm ok with it. Would have preferred Jericho to win though


----------



## Phaedra

Mra22 said:


> So, I guess Jericho is done again?


I think they called him in for emergency cover. They kinda fucked up on Sunday but they covered their asses amazingly. His fozzy tour doesn't end till November.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

That was AWESOME.
In moments like these, you ask yourself why the fuck we should settle for Boreman Pains, because the old geezer needs a Samoan dick in his ass crack?


----------



## V-Trigger

That match was fucking fire.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait the finish at Battleground was a botch? How so? Owens wasn't supposed to get the pin?


----------



## Trophies

Jericho came back just to eat the pin. What a legend.


----------



## wkc_23

ShowStopper said:


> I'm well aware. Then, the title change at MSG was pointless, too.


I was alright with the title change at MSG. A bit strange, but was kinda cool because of the shock factor.


----------



## Roxinius

ShowStopper said:


> I'm well aware. Then, the title change at MSG was pointless, too.


No it wasn't pointless had the ref not fucked up we wouldn't have needed this match tonight


----------



## Phaedra

SAMCRO said:


> Wait the finish at Battleground was a botch? How so? Owens wasn't supposed to get the pin?


no specifics, all folk are saying, websites, podcasters etc, folk wae contacts, all they're saying is it wasn't supposed to end that way on Sunday.

but hey, we got this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Roxinius said:


> No it wasn't pointless had the ref not fucked up we wouldn't have needed this match tonight


I said the title change at the MSG House Show. That was pointless.


----------



## Ace

SAMCRO said:


> Wait the finish at Battleground was a botch? How so? Owens wasn't supposed to get the pin?


 AJ had his shoulder up, ref still counted 3.


----------



## wkc_23

Phaedra said:


> I think they called him in for emergency cover. They kinda fucked up on Sunday but they covered their asses amazingly. His fozzy tour doesn't end till November.


ARRIVE
JOB
LEAVE
REPEAT

:y2j :y2j :y2j


----------



## SovereignVA

It really pisses me off that we don't get Kevin Owens(Who'd be extra feisty after losing his title) on Talking Smack today.


----------



## V-Trigger

They managed to make a great show after the WOAT PPV. Good job i guess.


----------



## TD Stinger

The constant title changes are kind of dumb but do I honestly care right now? Not really. And if the finish at BG was a mistake and it led to this great match, it's fine by me.


----------



## JDP2016

I thought Nattie and Naomi had a good back and forth backstage except for Nattie flipping her hair as she walked off at the end.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp

"We are sooooooo sorry for Battleground" - WWE


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Seems like they're setting up Owens and Shane for Summerslam after Styles wins next week.


----------



## Ace

They finally got some heat in AJ-KO too now.

KO's expression after AJ stole it from him was glorious :lmao

Hopefully the two beat the shit out of each other in a sprint match next week.


----------



## wkc_23

Before tonights smackdown















After tonights smckdown


----------



## Phaedra

Alex Pawlowski on the fightful podcast just confirmed there are no fozzy dates till sept-nov, so maybe he's proper back. hope so.


----------



## 3ku1

Another US title change :haha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I thought Smackdown was good tonight!


----------



## Jedah

There's video of the botched finish on Sunday here: https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...eground-finish-botched-wwe-teases-controversy

Looks like AJ Styles got confused and forgot to kick out?

Wasn't planning on watching Smackdown but tonight was kind of slow so I caught that match. :mark

Which shows you how good this roster is and how good the show could be if only they'd book it right. Maybe they've learned from how terrible Battleground was?

Cena vs. Nakamura should be good too. Hoping Nak wins (we would be able to avoid another terrible foreign heel feud for 5+ weeks) but that's unlikely. Having Cena beat Jinder to break Flair's record would be a massive waste of what should be a WrestleMania moment. But if Jinder's reign is supposedly just getting started, maybe he gets through SummerSlam, which would still suck, just less bad.


----------



## wwe9391

LOL The title changes hands again? Typical smackdown


----------



## Ace

Jedah said:


> There's video of the botched finish on Sunday here: https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...eground-finish-botched-wwe-teases-controversy
> 
> Looks like AJ Styles got confused and forgot to kick out?
> 
> Wasn't planning on watching Smackdown but tonight was kind of slow so I caught that match. :mark
> 
> Which shows you how good this roster is and how good the show could be if only they'd book it right. Maybe they've learned from how terrible Battleground was?
> 
> Cena vs. Nakamura should be good too. Hoping Nak wins (we would be able to avoid another terrible foreign heel feud for 5+ weeks) but that's unlikely. Having Cena beat Jinder to break Flair's record would be a massive waste of what should be a WrestleMania moment. But if Jinder's reign is supposedly just getting started, maybe he gets through SummerSlam, which would still suck, just less bad.


 AJ had his shoulder up.

Both shoulders have to be down for a pin, the ref didn't see it and continued the count. That's why AJ was explaining it to him after the match. AJ's shoulder is clearly up in the video in that link.

But this isn't the frst time, Lana was pinned with her shoulder up against Naomi and yesterday Sasha was pinned by Bayley with her shoulder still up.


----------



## LucasXXII

Most babyfaces (and most of whom are actually beloved) prevailed tonight, and at the same time people are happy about the show. Theoretically it's only a correlation but still, it serves to prove some kind of point.


----------



## TD Stinger

wwe9391 said:


> LOL The title changes hands again? Typical smackdown


Dude, Raw changed the Women's title 3 times on Raw last year. It's not typical Smackdown. It's typical WWE.


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> Dude, Raw changed the Women's title 3 times on Raw last year. It's not typical Smackdown. It's typical WWE.


 Only did it because of a botch as well :draper2


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Dude, Raw changed the Women's title 3 times on Raw last year. It's not typical Smackdown. It's typical WWE.


Please TD, you being objective/reasonable is ruining "da mark warz".

Let'em fight


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yay @ AJ winning the title Back.


----------



## wkc_23

Daniel Bryan and Renee Young really doing a talking smack on tout.. They don't give a fuck no more :ti :ti


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

AJ vs KO, Cena vs Nakamura ... That Road Dogg fucker apparently took a page out of his Attitude Era friend Russo's playbook, called "Hotshotting the shit out of your roster". Hopefully he read the book through to the end, particulary Chapter Eleven.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dolorian said:


> Please TD, you being objective/reasonable is ruining "da mark warz".
> 
> Let'em fight


Oh you have mistaken me for someone else. I just like the chance to prove that particular poster wrong whenever I can.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Oh you have mistaken me for someone else. I just like the chance to prove that particular poster wrong whenever I can.


Fair enough.


----------



## wwe9391

Good smackdown this week. Looks like ts getting better for now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890034427388211208
This motherfucker lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

wkc_23 said:


> Daniel Bryan and Renee Young really doing a talking smack on tout.. They don't give a fuck no more :ti :ti


I applaud them for going into business for themselves :lol When you're Bryan trying to get out and you're Renee the only interviewer who isn't a robot and had 2 shows cancelled on the same day without your notice, how could they not be that way?


----------



## wkc_23

HerNotThem said:


> I applaud them for going into business for themselves :lol When you're Bryan trying to get out and you're Renee the only interviewer who isn't a robot and had 2 shows cancelled on the same day without your notice, how could they not be that way?


Yeah it's obvious Daniel Bryan doesn't care. He's thinking "They won't let me wrestle, so I'm going to just do whatever the fuck I want".. And I love how Renee is playing along with it :lol


----------



## Ace

wkc_23 said:


> Yeah it's obvious Daniel Bryan doesn't care. He's thinking "They won't let me wrestle, so I'm going to just do whatever the fuck I want".. And I love how Renee is playing along with it :lol


 Renee has leverage. 

Renee and the company knows she's too good for the company, only reason she's there is Dean.


----------



## The Traditionalist

Tonight's SDL was a helluva lot better than Battleground was. The surprise return from Y2J. :mark The opening segment where Jericho and Styles argue over who is more worthy of the next title shot. :mark AJ making The List. :mark KO refusing to defend his title "in front of a bunch of hicks from Richmond, Va" only for Shane to schedule a Triple Threat title match. :mark 


- I think that Naomi and Natalya cut respectable promos tonight. Naomi's defense of her glow enhanced SDL Women's Championship belt was some of the best work she's done on the mic, imho. 


- I like Aiden English's arrogant operaesque singing. It's not quite as good as Elias Samson's act, but it's still good. :grin2: I was surprised at Aiden English's win over Tye Dillinger during the kick-off show for BG, so it was good to see Sami and Tye get the win tonight.


- I happen to believe that Jinder Mahal's promos have become quite repetitive, but he used it to his advantage tonight when he tried to predict what Cena was going to say to him. (Y) It set up the LotN with Cena's "Jinder, just stop moving your mouth. Just for one second. Stop. Eh, eh, eh. You are a Maharaja, but as a mind reader you're a piece of crap." Cena changes pace and says he's big on respect and Jinder deserve some for returning all jacked up and for retaining the WWE World Heavyweight Title by any means necessary. "Super Cena" then declares his #1 contendership for said title at SS before Daniel Bryan comes out to give us Cena v Nakamura next week. :mark 

- What can I say about the Triple Threat ME? Superlative. What does one do to bring AJ v KO to the next level? Add Y2J. :jericho3 So a decent bout at BG becomes a phenomenal matchup(pun intended :becky) on SDL. Jericho puts both Styles and KO in the Walls of Jericho before hitting a Code Breaker on AJ, but to no avail. KO applied a Pop-Up Powerbomb and a Frog Splash to Y2J before being thrown out of the way by AJ who stole the victory by pinning Jericho himself. A new champ and a rematch clause invoked for next week's SDL. :mark:


----------



## Eric Casas

Huge improvement over Battleturd.


----------



## The Traditionalist

Ace said:


> Renee has leverage.
> 
> Renee and the company knows she's too good for the company, only reason she's there is Dean.


Whatever is happening behind the scenes aside, I just loved seeing Renee give interviews on both brands this week. More Renee is a very good thing. (Y)


----------



## Screwball

Pretty strong Smackdown this week, one of the best episodes since the Shake-up.

- Solid opening segment with the Jericho return
- Nakamura versus Corbin was a big improvement from their Battleground match
- Jinder is in the cross hairs of Super Cena
- Zayn and Dillinger stood tall, finally some babyfaces to get behind
- A very good triple threat main event
- Big matches announced for next week to keep the momentum going

Some Gable somewhere on the show would've been nice and I have no idea what they're doing with Lana, but pretty good stuff nonetheless.


----------



## Ace

Cary Grant said:


> Pretty strong Smackdown this week, one of the best episodes since the Shake-up.
> 
> - Solid opening segment with the Jericho return
> - Nakamura versus Corbin was a big improvement from their Battleground match
> - Jinder is in the cross hairs of Super Cena
> - Zayn and Dillinger stood tall, finally some babyfaces to get behind
> - A very good triple threat main event
> - Big matches announced for next week to keep the momentum going
> 
> Some Gable somewhere on the show would've been nice and I have no idea what they're doing with Lana, but pretty good stuff nonetheless.


 Raw has time to burn, I think it would be good if they put all the women on Raw.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

And the WWE Championship continues to be completely worthless. Not that Orton winning would have done it any favors.

And of course people walked out during the main event of the ppv. No one cares about the match and who wins, why would anyone suffer through it? I'm shocked there were morons out there who actually paid for a ticket in the first place.

This might be the lowest Smackdown has ever been. I'm sure they'll find ways to make it even worse though.


----------



## Alright_Mate

It's like they've finally realised how shit the product has been lately, so they pull desperate moves to salvage themselves after a disastrous Battleground.

Having another title change, bringing back Jericho, giving Cena vs Nakamura away for free, three desperate moves to try and keep the fans invested.

When all said and done though Jinder is still Champ and they had the audacity to bring back Khali.


----------



## Strategize

Decent show. But only because of the shocking moments, like Jericho's return, Cena vs Nakamura for next week and US title change. Other than that it was the same weak storytelling with a few decent matches like your usual smackdown.

- Fun opening thanks to Jericho, if it was just AJ and Owens bickering I'd have probably rolled my eyes.

- Nakamura and Corbin had a much better match than they did at the PPV, which isn't hard. Gotta love the old "use PPV's to setup TV" crap.

- Nattie vs Naomi is a thing. Everything about this screams "Welp, one of these women's matches need to go on the pre-show, so here you go".

- "You can't wrestle" chants at Lana :lol. Good, her and Tamina don't belong in a wrestling ring.

- So I guess Charlotte and Becky, and have nothing for Summerslam?

- Cena and Nakamura on free TV with no build? I'm not sure how to feel about this. I guess I'll take the same approach as Bayley vs Sasha and say at least they're fighting with something on the line.

- New Day vs Usos still going. Fine, it's been the best feud on smackdown since the shakeup.

- Good main event with another title change, but where's this going? What's happening with AJ at summerslam? Also this KO/AJ feud continues to disappoint with it's complete lack of storytelling.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Probably the best Smackdown since when AJ obliterated Shane. Next week we get a KO/AJ Feud with actual heat and a intriguing Cena/Nakamura match. Cleveland is 50 miles away and I had no interest in seeing that show but now I may consider getting tickets.


----------



## chronoxiong

Hot potato! Can't believe this hot potato game they are giving us with the US Title. It has become so much more important than the WWE Title. I seriously want this Styles/Owens feud to end now. With Chris Jericho back, it was refreshing to see him again. Miss his banters with whoever he's on-screen with. Their triple threat Title match was good I have to admit.

Cena wants to be Jinder Mahal's next opponent because he represents Murica! Fine promo between the two. But Daniel Bryan says Cena has to face Shinsuke Nakamura next week. Cool with me. Nakamura/Corbin was a decent match earlier on in the night. Lol at the "You Can't Wrestle" chants at Lana. Charlotte and Becky need a legit feud for Summerslam. The New Day getting pummeled by the Usos was a nice to continue their feud too. Much better show this week. Maybe Road Dogg tried this time.


----------



## Simply Flawless

TD Stinger said:


> Not that I care but I wonder where Randy goes next.


If he's gonna feud with Khali he may as well fuck off into retirement


----------



## Flair Shot

Fine i'll eat crow. That was actually a good episode of Smackdown.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow, the show actually looks quite decent this week, apart from the women.


----------



## ElTerrible

Alright_Mate said:


> It's like they've finally realised how shit the product has been lately, so they pull desperate moves to salvage themselves after a disastrous Battleground.
> 
> Having another title change, bringing back Jericho, giving Cena vs Nakamura away for free, three desperate moves to try and keep the fans invested.
> 
> When all said and done though Jinder is still Champ and they had the audacity to bring back Khali.


The booking of this and the next show is a desperate: Please don´t leave us attempt.


----------



## Alright_Mate

ElTerrible said:


> The booking of this and the next show is a desperate: Please don´t leave us attempt.


They know they've fucked up after all the bad reviews and ratings Battleground got.

It's just annoying when fans class it as a good show, there's a long way to go for that to happen, desperate moves doesn't warrant praise, they need to make sense of things first and build from there, Cena vs Nakamura for instance is nonsensical and desperate.


----------



## A-C-P

Flair Shot said:


> Fine i'll eat crow. That was actually a good episode of Smackdown.


Hopefully they can get back to being consistent about it, they have a good enough roster of talent to do this, especially with Jericho back now, but I have ZERO faith with Road Dogg in charge of that happening :mj2


----------



## JC00

I mean it wasn't complete shit but for me that was mostly down to Jericho's surprise return. Not sure if Jericho was planned before the botched finish or not. If it was a last minute thing, shows how absolutely desperate they were. Also Road Dogg's twitter rant backs up how desperate they were.

Other than that was the same shit they've been shoveling for months

Nakamura/Corbin - I put this under the meh because it made their PPV match completely pointless 

Cena/Mahal segment? Huge meh. Good get the title off Mahal but of course it has to be Cena. 

Announcement of Nakamura/Cena next week for the # 1 contender. No way that's ending with either of those guys going clean over the other. 

Charlotte/Becky vs Lana/Tamina - Meh just another meaningless women's tag. Most interesting thing about this match was the non-wrestling stuff, you'd think each team were in relationships, Charlotte & Becky being deeply in love with each other, some of the stuff Charlotte did like that huge ass smile when Becky came out and then the way she helped Becky off the apron and then the hug Becky gave to Charlotte walking from the ring. Then you got Tamina and Lana coming off like Lana is Tamina's embarrassing lover. 

Usos/New Day- Solid beatdown but it's just another reminder that SD's tag division will be a two team thing for awhile. Especially given that they seem to dragging their feet with the Fashion Police storyline payoff.

Zayn/Dillinger vs Bennett/English- Another helping of meh. . 

Think that was it. Oh and the Naomi/Natalya/Carmella segment. This might just be me but Natalya came off the face and Naomi came off the heel.

So ya meh show for me, only seems good in comparison to that horrendous PPV.


----------



## Dolorian

Styles US Championship render...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NOT GONNA LIE, SDL WAS LIT. :dance


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Dolorian said:


> Styles US Championship render...


What a handsome gentleman.


----------

